# Last weekend



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

I did another sizable cook for folks at work. All but one pastrami went to them. I did one whole packer brisket, four pastramis, four racks of spares, two butts and two fatties. Did the brisket and butts on the Akorn Friday to Saturday over nite, and did the pastramis on the Akorn and the ribs on the small offset on Saturday afternoon. Here are some pics. Last one is a reuben I made for myself.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Why the hell did you post this?!?!?!

I'm all screwed up now and NEED BBQ!


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

OK, why don't you just open up a place and we will all be by to make purchases. I want one of each.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Paymaster,your #1 when it comes to the GRILL!Last week I had to go get some ribs and Thanks for that!They were excellent!!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Y'all are great, thanks!

I am retiring in August of 2014. Might throw an ole shack up beside the road and sell sandwiches or something.


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

I have some equip. for sale from our sandwich shop as we speak. It on Craigslist under business heading. Porchettas is the name on the listing.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Son! Lord have mercy! You're lucky you're in Ephesus GA, or you'd have a table full of folks from around these parts! Great job, and nice eats! :thumbup:
...and i does like me a reuben, however i've never had swirly bread...rye or sourdough usu.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Fish-n-Fur said:


> Son! Lord have mercy! You're lucky you're in Ephesus GA, or you'd have a table full of folks from around these parts! Great job, and nice eats! :thumbup:
> ...and i does like me a reuben, however i've never had swirly bread...rye or sourdough usu.


 
Thanks!

The swirl bread is rye.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

oh my...


----------

